# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Πυρκαγια στο Lisco Gloria

## Apostolos

Σχεδόν 240 άτομα διασώθηκαν από το πλοίο Lisco Gloria στη Βαλτική Θάλασσα κατά τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες του Σαββάτου, 
μετά από έκρηξη και πυρκαγιά στο πλοίο. Περίπου 20 άνθρωποι τραυματίστηκαν, σε μεγάλο βαθμό από την εισπνοή καπνού, 
τρεις αρκετά σοβαρά που μεταφέρθηκαν με ελικόπτερο στο νοσοκομείο, Οι αρχές στο Cuxhaven είπαν ότι μια έκρηξη γύρω 
στα μεσάνυχτα στον ανω γκαραζ του Λιθουανικού πορθμείο της Lisco DFDS. Έξι πλοία εσπευσαν στο σημείο για να βοηθήσουν,
συμπεριλαμβανομένων των πορθμείων Deutschland, πάνω στο οποίο οι επιβάτες μεταφέρθηκαν και στη συνέχεια να μεταφερθούν 
στο Κίελο. Η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρία του Lisco Gloria, ανέφερε ότι είναι πολύ ευγνώμων για την άμεση βοήθεια που προσφέρεται 
από τις αρχές. "Υπήρχαν ως επί το πλείστον λιθουανική επιβάτες, και λίγες μόνο Γερμανοί», δήλωσε ο Gert Jacobsen, εκπρόσωπος 
της εταιρείας. 

Στο πλοίο αρχικά δηλώθηκε ότι επέβαιναν 89 οδηγοί φορτηγών και 32 μέλη του πληρώματος. Φήμες αναφέρουν 
ότι στην πραγματικότητα υπήρχαν πάνω απο 200 επιβαίνοντες.

Το πλοίο απέπλευσε από το Κίελο στις γύρω στις 10 μ.μ. την Παρασκευή, και με κατεύθυνση προς Klaipeda, Λιθουανία, 
ένα ταξίδι που διαρκεί 21 ώρες.


Η έκρηξη συνέβη όταν το οχηματαγωγό ήταν περίπου 8 νμ βόρεια του νησιού Fehmarn. 
Το Σάββατο το πρωί το πλοίο μήκους 200 μέτρα και χτισμένο το 2002 στην Ιταλία, παρασύρονται προς την κατεύθυνση 
της Δανίας,φλεγόμενο ακόμα, ενώ πολλά πυροσβεστικά πλοία προσπαθούσαν να σβήσουν τις φλόγες. 

http://dfds.com/english/press/09102010
http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2010/1...altic-sea.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...=feeds-newsxml
http://www.lithuaniatribune.com/2010...an-registered/
http://www.odin.tc/eng/articles/752-...SCO-Gloria.asp 
liscogloria.jpg
file37361423_da55d4cb09cdcd6141.jpg 3194727856.jpg
3Gloria.jpg ferry-baltic-fire-cp9558018.jpg

----------


## High1

Απίστευτες και λυπηρές εικόνες απο πλοίο μόλις 8 ετών!!
Θα αναμένουμε τους εμπειρογνώμονες να μας πουν τα ακριβή αίτια και το τί συνέβη. Σ'ευχαριστούμε Απόστολε για την δημοσίευση αυτού του πολύ σοβαρού θέματος!

----------


## Apostolos

Μιλάμε για ένα νέο πλοίο, για μια πλέον σοβαρή εταιρία και για εμπειρα πληρώματα. Απλά κάτι τέτοια θέματα πρέπει να μας ευαισθητοποιήσουν και εδώ στην Ελλάδα που τα θέματα ασφαλείας τα έχουμε πολύ παράμερα...
Αντε τώρα να γινόταν σε κάποιο ρο/ρο (που ξέρουμε πως το καλοκαίρι βάζουν υπεράριθμους) ή σε ένα ΕΓ/ΟΓ που ο θεός ξέρει τι μεταφέρουν οι νταλίκες (βλέπε περιστατικό παλαιότερα με το Παλάς των Μινωικών)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ετσι ειναι Apostolos οπως τα λες, και γενικα βλεπω τα RO\RO αρκετα ευαλωτα απο πολλες μεριες.Ειναι τα φορτια που μεταφερουν, τα απαγορευτικα που δεν τα πιανει, και λιγο οτι στην ελλαδα υπαρχουν αρκετα που ανηκουν σε εταιρειες λιγο Β' διαλογης.

----------


## Appia_1978

Να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικό με την πυρόσβεση;
Σε τέτοια ρο-ρο, πώς υποτίθεται θεωρητικά ότι θα σβηστεί μια φωτιά στο εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα με τις νταλίκες; Εννοώ, τι μέσα πυρόσβεσης υπάρχουν εκεί;

----------


## Leo

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικό με την πυρόσβεση;
> Σε τέτοια ρο-ρο, πώς υποτίθεται θεωρητικά ότι θα σβηστεί μια φωτιά στο εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα με τις νταλίκες; Εννοώ, τι μέσα πυρόσβεσης υπάρχουν εκεί;


Αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά εννοείς στα ανοικτά ή μισάνοικτα καταστρώματα έτσι? Το μοναδικό μέσον που παρέχεται είναι οι μάνικες του καραβιού με θαλασσινό νερό, όσο αυτή είναι μικρή και ελεγχόμενη από το πλήρωμα. Αλλιώς, αν ξεφύγει σε μεγάλες ή τεράστιες διαστάσεις με τα μέσα που παρέχονται στις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες. Δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση.

----------


## DimitrisT

2 φωτογραφίες του πλοίου μετά την κατάσβεση
1286709047laivas.jpg

image6944764.jpg

πηγή: http://www.15min.lt/images/photos/61...9047laivas.jpg

http://wwwimage.cbsnews.com/images/2...age6944764.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Παρά την εκτεταμένη ζημιά φαίνεται να σώζεται. Δεν ξέρω τι ζημιές έχουν υποστεί οι μηχανές και τα ηλεκτρικά του πλοίου αλλά νομίζω ότι θα πάει για επισκευή αφού το αποζημιώσει η ασφάλεια.

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ τώρα εμφανίζετε ο Έλληνας πλοιοκτήτης,  το φέρνει Ελλάδα και το κάνει κούκλα .

----------


## Apostolos

Εχουμε κάνει άλλα και άλλα!!!! Εμένα σαν σκαρί πάντως μου αρέσει!

----------


## mastrokostas

Πανέμορφο ήταν !Δεν βλέπω την φωτιά να έχει ζυγώσει το μηχανοστάσιο .Αν είναι εντάξει το μηχανοστάσιο, μια χαρά βαπόρι θα ξανά γίνει !

----------


## Appia_1978

Μάλιστα, αυτό εννοούσα  :Wink: 
Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!




> Αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά εννοείς στα ανοικτά ή μισάνοικτα καταστρώματα έτσι? Το μοναδικό μέσον που παρέχεται είναι οι μάνικες του καραβιού με θαλασσινό νερό, όσο αυτή είναι μικρή και ελεγχόμενη από το πλήρωμα. Αλλιώς, αν ξεφύγει σε μεγάλες ή τεράστιες διαστάσεις με τα μέσα που παρέχονται στις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες. Δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση.

----------


## Apostolos

Τελικά η φωτιά αφού κατασπάραξε το όμορφο σκαρι έσβησε, αφήνοντας το πλοίο πλέον να χαρακτηρίζετε total loss. Προανακρητική ερεύνα για τα αίτια του ατυχήματος διέταξε η αρμόδια αρχή της Λιθουανίας
Περισσότερα


135a6c.jpg
dapd_017A94007DC09C2E4cb1bf150b90.jpg
9314f2.jpg
1286818024liepsnpradegintaskeltoliscogloriabortas.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Τελικά η φωτιά αφού κατασπάραξε το όμορφο σκαρι έσβησε, αφήνοντας το πλοίο πλέον να χαρακτηρίζετε total loss. Προανακρητική ερεύνα για τα αίτια του ατυχήματος διέταξε η αρμόδια αρχή της Λιθουανίας
> Περισσότερα
> 
> 
> 135a6c.jpg
> dapd_017A94007DC09C2E4cb1bf150b90.jpg
> 9314f2.jpg
> 1286818024liepsnpradegintaskeltoliscogloriabortas.jpg


Πόσα και πόσα καράβια που χαρακτηρίστηκαν όχι μία αλλά πολλές φορές σαν ολική απώλεια (total loss) κατέληξαν σε ελληνικά χέρια και αφού επισκευάστηκαν συνέχισαν να ταξιδεύουν. Να θυμίσω τον Πήγασο (τρεις φορές ολική απώλεια) ή το Neptune της Ηπειρωτικής ή το Sapphire της Louis?

----------


## Apostolos

Στο πλοίο όμως αυτό οι ζημιές φαίνονται ιδιαίτερα εκτεταμένες...
Φυσικά η αξία του ειναι σε επίπεδο σκραπ άρα μια ενδεχόμενη επανακατασκευή του θα είναι ιδιαίτερα συμφαίρουσα αν οι μηχανές του δέν εχουν καταστραφεί φυσικά. Απλά κόβεις όλο το πάνω Hull και ξαναφτιάχνεις ένα καινούργιο...
Οι διαστάσεις του (196,6Χ23,4Χ6,32 2 Wartsila 18900KW 22kn) ειναι ότι πρέπει για μια ανανέωση που θέλει η ακτοπλοϊα μας...

----------

